# DynDNS-Adresse ändert sich während Server pollt



## Der unbekannte Programmie (13. Jan 2004)

Hallo,

kleines Problemchen:

Ich mache einen UDP-Server auf, der die IP für sein DatagramPacket über 
dyndns [ getByName("xyz.dyndns.org") ] holt.

Nun schickt er fleissig an diese IP. Tagein, tagaus.

Plötzlich geschieht das unerwartete: Die IP von xyz.dyndns.org ändert sich.
Eigentlich sollte der Server nun die neue IP holen, indem er 
sich einfach noch einmal die IP-Adresse anfragt. [ getByName("xyz.dyndns.org") ]
und ein neues DatagramPacket schreibt.

Leider bleibt die IP-Adresse die alte und änder sich nicht.
Erst, nachdem der Serverthread neu gestartet wurde,
updatet sich der DNS.

Wie bekomme ich den DNS ohne Neustart aktualisiert?

Danke,

Der unbekannte Programmierer


----------



## sigma (13. Jan 2004)

du musst ja dem datagrampacket die inetadresse setzten. eigentlich sollte es gehen wenn eine neue ipadressen kommt, dass du mit datagrammpacket.setAdresse() die neu Adresse angibst.

wenn das nicht geht könntest du neben dem serverthread einen anderen thead laufen lässt der auf die adresse reagiert. wenn er eine neue adresse bemkert beendet er den thread und startet ihn neu mit der neuen ip

gruss sigma


----------



## Der unbekannte .. (14. Jan 2004)

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort, Sigma.

Nur leider beisst sich da die Katze wieder in den Schwanz. 
Denn für den "anderen" Thread updatet sich die IP-Adresse ja auch nicht 

Das Neusetzen der Adresse ist ebenfalls wirkungslos, 
da ich ja die "neue" Adresse einfach nicht ermitteln kann.

Habe mir jetzt einen Workaround geschaffen: 

Windows schreibt alle Minute mittels Ping die IP-Adresse 
der Adresse xyz.dyndns.org in eine Datei. 
Diese liest der Java-Thread minütlich ein und benutzt nun direkt die IP.

Dann geht's. Ist halt komletter Mist, geht aber wohl nicht anders.


Tschö,

Der Unbekannte ...


----------

